# water pressure gauge



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

Anyone know of a good quality pressuee gauge? Maybe a digital one? Id like a decent one that doesn't need to be replaced every couple months.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

What rating?? For what applacation?


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> What rating?? For what applacation?


Checking psi for water on homes and businesses. Hose bib thread or 1/4".


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PathMaker said:


> Checking psi for water on homes and businesses. Hose bib thread or 1/4".


 For that, mostly china crap.. better ones , you can find it from McMaster Carr.. oil filled, freeze proof.


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

Thanks RJ, appreciate the heads up on that website. :thumbsup:

just ordered me a nice stainless steel glycerin filled one. That one shouldn't freeze anytime soon, or come apart from the vibrations of my tool bag.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PathMaker said:


> Thanks RJ, appreciate the heads up on that website. :thumbsup:
> 
> just ordered me a nice stainless steel glycerin filled one. That one shouldn't freeze anytime soon, or come apart from the vibrations of my tool bag.


Glad one of my over 6000 posts became useful!


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

It should have have a 2nd needle to monitor high pressure. Helps with leak detection.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

In a another life we used to fit a restrictor orifice/nozzle into the gauge inlet between isolation valve & gauge as well as liquid filling to help buffer the pressure surge. A needle valve rather than a ball vlv will be better too. 
We used to fill our own gauges thru the bung hole in the back. Only fill up until the liquid line was up to the 10 & 2 o'clock positions on the dial face and refit the plug. Make sure it is a decent plug and gauge model is a fillable one.
Glycerine is bugger if it leaks and you get in your tool box or on your seat covers or clothing


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

plumbing ninja said:


> We used to fill our own gauges thru the bung hole in the back.


----------

